# Air bag switch on 2005 Chevy Silverado



## watcher (Sep 4, 2006)

Can anyone tell me where the passenger side air bag switch for a 05 Chevy Silverado is? Its not where the manual says it should (on the dash below the AC control). And for the life of me I can't find that little sucker.

Ok, I just discovered it is automatic. When someone is sitting in the seat its ON. When the seat is empty its off. Maybe it doesn't have one.


----------



## cfabe (Feb 27, 2005)

Newer vehicles don't have the manual switch, instead they have a weight sensor in the seat that determines if someone of appropriate weight is sitting in the seat and enables the airbag. There should be an indicator someplace for airbag on/off. On GM vehicles I've seen it on the rearview mirror before.


----------

